# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات بمناسبة مولد البضعة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بمناسبة مولد بضعة الرسول فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها..

إليكم هذه المسجات..


أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا جنة الخلد ابشري
وجددي الدرري 
ولدت الزهراء وسالت
ماء الكوثر
مبروك المولد

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها
تهنئة بمولد سيدة
نساء البشر

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بالعود و البخور
برشات العطور
وبأيات السرور
نبارك لكم مولد
الزهراء البتول عليها السلام 

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

زهراء يا أم أبيها
ويا فرحة كل مواليها
بمولدك رياحين الود
نهديها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

اهدي لك احلى رسالة 
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهره

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بنور فاطمة 
وحقيقة ابيها
ومقام بعلها 
وحب بنيها
إقض يارب
حوائج قارئيها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


واشرقت فاطم فالشمس ميسمها
وفي دري العرش من أمورها شعب
متباركين بمولدها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


يا طيور الحب زوريهم
وعلى الجبين بوسيهم
وبمولد البتول هنيهم



..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بمحمد النبي صبحتك
وبمولد أم الحسن هنيتك
وبآية الكرسي حصنتك
متباركين بهالمولد


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


صـلي يـــارب
عـلى الــزهــراء
فـلقـة الـقــمر
سيــدة نســـاء البــشر
أســعــد الله أيامــكم 


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


فاطمة 
مولاتي
ونعم
المولاة
تهنئة من القلب
لكم بمولد 
أم أبيها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


مولـد الـزهــراء للإيمـان عـيد
وكـل مـحـب بـذكــراه سعــيــد
نبارك لكم مولد سـيدة نسـاء العـالـمـين 
فاطـمة الزهراء عليها السلام


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

ياقلوب
و شمي 
الورد 
و أسمعي 
تغريد الطيور
بمولد الزهراء ألف مبروك


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


فاطمة 
خير 
نساء 
البشر
و من
لها وجه
كمثل القمر
( متباركين بالمولد )


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا سماء افرحي و يا أرض جودي.....
نجم سعدٍ أنار كل الوجودِ 
ولدت فاطم أبنة المحمودِ


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

اتقدم بباقة ورد من
حديقة قلبي انثرها
بين كفيك وتهنئك
بيوم مولد البتول



..... متباركين بالمولد .....


اهدي لك احلى رسالة 
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهره


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


شعت فلا الشمس 
تحكيها ولا القمر 
زهراء من نورها 
الاكوان تزدهر


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


هذه الذكرى من أعظم الذكريات 
عشرين جمادة مولد أم الهداة
* متباركين *

..... متباركين بالمولد .....


من نزل جبريل بشر
بالفصاحة والسماحة
* أعلن بمولد الكوثر *

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا جنة الخلد أبشري
وجددي الدرري
فمولاتي الزهره ولدت
وسالت مياه الكوثري

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بذكرى مولد بنت الهدى 
فاطمة الزهراء أضاءت
الدنيا فرحاً 
** متباركين **


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

أسمى التبريكات نقدمها 
إلى صاحب العصر والزمان
( عج ) ولكل موالي
بمولد الزهراء

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

تهانينا . 
تهانينا .
بمولد بضعة الهادي نبينا


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

ليلة عيد وأنوار 
والأفراح بكل دار
مسرورة الدنيا بمولد 
بضعة المختار

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

هللي ياطيور 
وافرحي يا زهور
بمولد بضعة الرسول 


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


في القلب حطيتك 
وعلى الناس أغليتك
وبمولد الزهراء البتول
قبل الناس هنيتك


ورود وشموع وتحلى البشاير
خل يعرف كل إنسان اليوم شو صاير
** متباركين **


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

هلهل الكون و سلم
بمولد الزهراء تكلم
شعت الأكوان نورا
قائلا تهانينا لكم

..... متباركين بالمولد .....


بكل زخة مطر
بكل رشة عطر
بكل غمزة نظر
قبل كل البشر
أهنيك لمولد البتول يا قمر*

*ونسالكم الدعاء .....*

----------

ليلاس (05-23-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

* السسلآم عليكِ يَ زهرآء يَ بتول ..*

*مسسسجآإآت رووووووووعهـ ..*

*تسسسلمين ع الإختيآإر ..*

*يعطيك العآآآفية .."*

*متبآركة بِ المولد ..]*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

متباركين بمولد سيدتي فاطمة الزهراء 
وجعله مولد مبارك على جميع المؤمنين 
يسلموو خيتو على الطرح

----------


## زهرة الريف

*متباركين بمولد ام ابيها الزهراء البتول عليها السلام* 

*تسلــمي خيه أنين الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بمحمد النبي صبحتك
وبمولد أم الحسن هنيتك
وبآية الكرسي حصنتك
متباركين بهالمولد


.....متباركين بالمولد .....*


*تسلمييين انين ع الطرح المبآرك*

*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*

*وكل عآم وانتي بخير*

*ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسعدني توجدكم في متصفحي (لاخلا ولا عدم* 

*وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد *

----------

